
People who believe wild coronavirus conspiracy theories rely on YouTube - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/youtube-coronavirus-conspiracy-theories-2020-6
======
aazaa
> Respondents who said they'd gone to work or outside while showing
> coronavirus symptoms were three times more likely to get a "great deal" of
> their information from YouTube and Facebook.

That's the important bit right there. I don't care so much about people
messing with their own brains filling them with lint as I do about people
messing with other people's bodies by spewing virus in public.

Nevertheless, raises the question: what percentage of respondents said they'd
gone outside with C19 symptoms?

Also, this article reads as if it were generated by AI.

~~~
stx
I get most of my news from youtube but have stayed in for months now. If
anything I feel like allot of what I learned made me overly cautious. I also
watch mostly doctors on youtube: MedCram:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG-
iSMVtWbbwDDXgXXypARQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG-
iSMVtWbbwDDXgXXypARQ) Dr. John Campbell:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Campbellteaching](https://www.youtube.com/user/Campbellteaching)

~~~
stx
Also though I should point out that wherever you get your news from you should
probably do a bit of deeper reading. In other words use the news to hear about
things and if something sounds amazing look into it even when it confirms your
opinion. This sounds obvious but many people just listen to headlines and
don't dig deeper.

